# Judge Grants Preliminary Injunction Against Sale Of Galaxy Nexus In The U.S.



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

It appears as Apple's sole purpose in life is to piss off Android owners.

More bad news for Samsung in its legal battle with Apple: A U.S. district judge has just granted Apple a preliminary injunction against Samsung's Galaxy Nexus phone.​That's the same device Google handed out to developers at its I/O conference just a few days ago. Apple had requested an injunction against the smartphone in February, alleging that it infringed on several of its patents. An injunction would keep it from being sold in stores.​CNET has reached out to Samsung more information, and will update this post when we know more.​An Apple spokeswoman reiterated the same statement the company has run with since it took aim at the South Korean technology giant in a patent infringement suit last April. "It's no coincidence that Samsung's latest products look a lot like the iPhone and iPad, from the shape of the hardware to the user interface and even the packaging," Apple said. "This kind of blatant copying is wrong and, as we've said many times before, we need to protect Apple's intellectual property when companies steal our ideas."​Reuters was the first to report the news, which was handed down in a decision from District Judge Lucy Koh in a San Jose, Calif. court this afternoon.​More to come...​
Link: http://news.cnet.com...gs-nexus-phone/​


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

So.. what happens if I try to buy a GSM from Google right this second?


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> So.. what happens if I try to buy a GSM from Google right this second?


Probably the same thing that would happen if you divided by zero.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Halo said:


> Probably the same thing that would happen if you divided by zero.


Well it's still on GP and in all honesty after I saw the price drop was about to purchase.. now.. fuck.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Even though the Nexus itself looks nothing like an iPhone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Well it's still on GP and in all honesty after I saw the price drop was about to purchase.. now.. fuck.


I honestly have no idea how this type of thing works. Hopefully Sammy's lawyers can figure something out.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay, I can sort of see how some previous Samsung products look somewhat like certain Apple Products, but citing the Nexus for such things is just being ridiculous.

What do they have in common?

1) Both have glass

2) You can touch them.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> Even though the Nexus itself looks nothing like an iPhone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Apple is butt hurt because of the packaging.

God I hate Apple and wish I could say my true thoughts of them but it would be breaking every forum rule lol


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

I loath Apple. What's weird... the reason I love android, Samsung phones, Google etc. Is the fact they as far from apple as possible...
Apple... "yeah, we've got an app for that.."

Google.. yeah, we've got an operating system for that


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just spoke with Google support, and although the man seemed entirely out of the loop, he did go to speak with a supervisor (or something of that nature) and assured me that if purchased today, the phone would arrive in the quoted shipping time.

So, time to take the plunge. Goodbye Verizon.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> So, time to take the plunge. Goodbye Verizon.


*dislike* ......but I understand


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Funny thing is Samsung makes apples processors I believe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> Funny thing is Samsung makes apples processors I believe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Samsung makes a lot of apples hardware.

Edit: or has made


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> According to Reuters' Dan Levine, the injunction can go into effect as soon as Apple posts a bond of "nearly $96 million. He added that the decision centered around U.S. Patent 8,086,604, which is Apple's unified search functionality.


I guess they mean the search bar? That's been there for ages in some form on Android.

Google should just buy out RIM's patents and license them back for free to RIM and other Android OEMs and then just unleash hell with RIM's and Moto's patent portfolios and just be done with this whole BS game.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I guess they mean the search bar? That's been there for ages in some form on Android.
> 
> Google should just buy out RIM's patents and license them back for free to RIM and other Android OEMs and then just unleash hell with RIM's and Moto's patent portfolios and just be done with this whole BS game.


Ah, that's how that works. Well, let's hope they don't post it before my phone ships!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> Funny thing is Samsung makes apples processors I believe
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Samsung is a huge disconnected conglomerate of a company that has so many independent divisions doing so many random things that I think it's rare that one knows or has control over the other. They even run a theme park that's mostly a Disney Land knockoff.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I guess they mean the search bar? That's been there for ages in some form on Android.
> 
> Google should just buy out RIM's patents and license them back for free to RIM and other Android OEMs and then just unleash hell with RIM's and Moto's patent portfolios and just be done with this whole BS game.


Yup but they won't ever do that unfortunately lol. I love how Apple is slipping in terms of the market share and instead of doing anything new they just sue everyone else for stealing shit they stole.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Shit.. Ford should sue every other car company due to the fact that they all have 4 tires, an engine, and some doors. Or even better the old horse drawn carriage manufacturers should have sued Ford for making something with 4 wheels better


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

Just saw this on Android Police. Seriously Apple? How does the GNex look like an iPhone? Touch screen, volume rocker, and a usb compatible port? Better ban all android phones, all windows phones, some blackberries, and most feature phones from 2007+!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm gonna miss trolling the VZW forum with you brkshr. But soon, we will only have the general.. no **** (it had to be said).


Haha... It has been fun brother!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

...and just sent a message to Apples FB confessing my hatred for them and why & where they can go. I've been wanting to do that for a long time now.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I think apple just wants Google to ask them to make the next inexus 

But then again apple might sue apple for making it look like an iPhone ..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

did google have voice search before apple? This is BS and the judge probably owns a iphone.

We should start a donation to the judge and buy her a nexus!


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to own nothing but Apple products, I even made a couple Cydia themes... I loved that Apple. Sad to see them become a group of complete jerks. Leave Android alone, try actually innovating. Apple hasn't innovated since freaking iOS 4, it's been nothing but lawsuits and copying their competitors for 2+ years








I'm not even going to buy the new MBPs, even though ever fiber of my being wants one lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Fuck Apple. This is ridiculous. They remind me of that annoying kid back in Elementary School that told on everyone that did something wrong. Grow up Apple. Put some of the lawyer retainer money into R&D. GEEZUS!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

CurrentWeb said:


> Apple hasn't innovated since freaking iOS 4, it's been nothing but lawsuits and copying their competitors for 2+ years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever want to change your own battery or swap in/out RAM, you wouldn't want one anyways


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Google should sue apple for having folders. We had that before they did.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

smokedkill said:


> Google should sue apple for having folders. We had that before they did.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Lots of things had directories before iOS or Android.

Example: UNIX in 1969

If you want mobile examples, Windows Mobile had them ages ago as well as WebOS/PalmOS.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

wouldn't it be super funny if anonymous started hacking apple's website?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Totally sucks, that judge is on Apple payroll if she thinks the lock screen is the same... Hell ford should be filthy rich for designing a car that looks like a car and uses a wheel to steer...

on a side note, it feels cool to walk around with a banned device lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> on a side note, it feels cool to walk around with a banned device lol
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Considering an injunction is simply a cease and desist order to stop Google and Samsung from selling them and in no way affects consumers that do so or own one, not really


----------



## DJD (Jun 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> Considering an injunction is simply a cease and desist order to stop Google and Samsung from selling them and in no way affects consumers that do so or own one, not really


The way these things work is that *Samsung* is barred from selling the Galaxy Nexus. Google is not a party to the lawsuit. Google can still sell them from the Play Store as long as they want (until they run out of stock). Once they run out, they won't be able to buy more phones from Samsung (since Samsung is barred from selling them).

Same thing goes for Verizon, your grandmother, or anyone else who has existing inventory of Galaxy Nexus phones.


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

DJD said:


> The way these things work is that *Samsung* is barred from selling the Galaxy Nexus. Google is not a party to the lawsuit. Google can still sell them from the Play Store as long as they want (until they run out of stock). Once they run out, they won't be able to buy more phones from Samsung (since Samsung is barred from selling them).
> 
> Same thing goes for Verizon, your grandmother, or anyone else who has existing inventory of Galaxy Nexus phones.


 this makes me wonder if Samsung maybe ramped up production for a week or two before this and sold en out quick lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://news.ycombin...item?id=4179629 some more detailed information on it.



> Apple has managed to have a bogus patent issued - the patent, as far as I can tell, covers any sort of "search-as-you-type" system. Any sort. The Firefox awesome bar, Android search (every Android device that exists), Google Instant, any webpage with javascript autocomplete... you're all violating Apple's patent. And if Apple can find judges as friendly as Ms. Koh, all of these products can be taken off the market indefinitely.
> 
> And now they're grabbing up that stick and going to town with it


.


----------



## Kevin3328 (Aug 22, 2011)

Apple needs to sue cause they see Android is taking over!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> https://news.ycombin...item?id=4179629 some more detailed information on it.


Wow. What a joke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> Apple is butt hurt because of the packaging.
> 
> God I hate Apple and wish I could say my true thoughts of them but it would be breaking every forum rule lol


so true lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

Kevin3328 said:


> Apple needs to sue cause they see Android is taking over!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


And that is even what the judge said
[background=rgb(246, 246, 239)]"Apple has articulated a plausible theory of irreparable harm" in its argument against Samsung and the Galaxy Nexus, because of "long-term loss of market share" along with "losses of downstream sales."[/background]


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

So, anybody else have this urge to troll apples FB page?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> https://news.ycombin...item?id=4179629 some more detailed information on it.


Well then, I can say that Microsoft is infringing on this patent as well. They have AutoComplete and "Search as you Type" in just about every function in Windows Vista/7 as it is. Hell, you can see a glaring example of it in the Search Bar on the Windows Vista/7 Start Menu and even on the new Metro Start Screen in Windows 8.

Anybody want to go take a trip to Microsoft Headquarters in Redmond, Washington to hand this little patent that Apple has to a Microsoft lawyer? Oh yeah... it'll be the fight of the century.

In one corner we have a thousand pound gorilla and in the other corner we have another thousand pound gorilla. Let's fight!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It'll get invalidated eventually, but not before Apple can cause havoc with it.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

Just saw this article

http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/06/itc-defers-ruling-on-motorolas-xbox-ban/

After Judge Shaw's initial decision, the FTC sent a memo saying that an Xbox ban could create considerable harm to consumers. Additionally, companies like Apple, Nokia, Intel, Cisco, and Activision; as well as a handful of Republican representatives, spoke out against the import ban, saying it would undermine the standards set for patents classified as requiring fair, reasonable, and non-discriminatory(FRAND) licensing terms.​Why wouldn't this apply for the GN as well?


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Why wouldn't this apply for the GN as well?


Can't see why not.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

CurrentWeb said:


> I used to own nothing but Apple products, I even made a couple Cydia themes... I loved that Apple. Sad to see them become a group of complete jerks. Leave Android alone, try actually innovating. Apple hasn't innovated since freaking iOS 4, it's been nothing but lawsuits and copying their competitors for 2+ years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat, brother. I wanted something to step up a Core2Duo and an nVidia 2xxm card. With this I'm never buying apple wholesale again. Oh do I long for the Apple of my Apple IIe days.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

darkpark said:


> wouldn't it be super funny if anonymous started hacking apple's website?


/b/ is not your personal army. Though I agree this would be great.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Apple is just pissy their crappy ass phone is loosing sales

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

Also this is just an injunction until the case is heard. Apple recently forked up a 2.6 billion dollar money hold for samsung in case they loose the injunction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabbert.klein (Sep 19, 2011)

Notice how IOS 6 was just a bunch of features to try and catch up with Android? Notice how the iOS has remained static except for some pointless features and Apple is relying purely on litigation as their strategy for moving ahead?

Android isn't the reason I don't own a iPhone, I just do not like the iOS and I have no desire to use it. If Apple succeeds in banning all Android devices I'll go back to a damn flip phone because I have absolutely no interest in Apple's devices or mobile OS and even in a world where Android didn't exist I still wouldn't own a Apple device.


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

I love OS X, but iOs is a piece of crap compared to android. It's such a bitch to navigate around an iPhone after getting used to the Galaxy Nexus, especially with things like toggles in the notification drawer and customizable soft keys.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> Just saw this article
> 
> http://arstechnica.c...rolas-xbox-ban/
> 
> ...


I'm not a lawyer, but every US circuit court sets their own precedents and to some degree rules on cases differently than another circuit would.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Good luck taking my phone Apple you will need to pry it from my cold dead hands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

It's funny how Apple has still yet to sue Google themselves. I want them to manufacture their own Nexus phone this year and see what happens. If anything Apple is afraid of them and realizes they'll take them down.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

When you can't innovate, litigate.

RIM is on the way out and it's not unrealistic they will soon sell their patent portfolio to the highest bidder. Hopefully that will be Google.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

So what happens if I send in for a warranty/insurance replacement and they are out of stock? Do I get a sgs3?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Barf said:


> So what happens if I send in for a warranty/insurance replacement and they are out of stock? Do I get a sgs3?


No, you get a iPhone 4S...and you lose


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Haha I would die before I accepted that as a "replacement" to this phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> It&#39;s funny how Apple has still yet to sue Google themselves. I want them to manufacture their own Nexus phone this year and see what happens. If anything Apple is afraid of them and realizes they&#39;ll take them down.


Apple and Google are just kind of fighting a proxy patent cold war for now. No one wants to go full out yet it seems.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Not to take this thread off topic, but looking st the GSM development forum is making me nervous.. it's dead in there compared to VZW.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

You sue a search company for using it's own idea. Fuck you Apple.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Not to take this thread off topic, but looking st the GSM development forum is making me nervous.. it's dead in there compared to VZW.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's always been that way. For whatever reason rootz has the cdma crowd while xda has the gsm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's always been that way. For whatever reason rootz has the cdma crowd while xda has the gsm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


But.. I like rootz.. lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Such BS. Trying to get an injunction against the largest SEARCH company in the world about integrated SEARCH?

Only apple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## execute.method (Sep 7, 2011)

trparky said:


> Well then, I can say that Microsoft is infringing on this patent as well. They have AutoComplete and "Search as you Type" in just about every function in Windows Vista/7 as it is. Hell, you can see a glaring example of it in the Search Bar on the Windows Vista/7 Start Menu and even on the new Metro Start Screen in Windows 8.
> 
> Anybody want to go take a trip to Microsoft Headquarters in Redmond, Washington to hand this little patent that Apple has to a Microsoft lawyer? Oh yeah... it'll be the fight of the century.
> 
> In one corner we have a thousand pound gorilla and in the other corner we have another thousand pound gorilla. Let's fight!


I'll just leave this here...






Sent from my *nixnex using Tapafux.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> But.. I like rootz.. lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure if it's quite CDMA or we have the Verizon crowd here. Some of the Sprint device areas seem to be pretty lacking, but that could also just be because it's Sprint.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not sure if it's quite CDMA or we have the Verizon crowd here. Some of the Sprint device areas seem to be pretty lacking, but that could also just be because it's Sprint.


XDA seems to just have a lot more international users hence the GSM variant love over there.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not sure if it's quite CDMA or we have the Verizon crowd here. Some of the Sprint device areas seem to be pretty lacking, but that could also just be because it's Sprint.


Well I will just have to liven up the GSM forum. And I think it's just that's it's Sprint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sithlrdvad (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18656402


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

So I tossed my wife (apple user) my Gnex and said tell me the similarities to yours. Her response was "nothing, they look, feel and navigate completely different. Followed by "apple is stupid. What, do they feel threatened by competiton?" A few of her friends( Apple users as well) Gave very similar responses.


----------



## Hell-Intimidator (Jan 5, 2012)

Apple wanted to stop Android because they knew Android will win the war if no one gonna to stop them.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Halo said:


> Apple said. "This kind of blatant copying is wrong and, as we've said many times before, we need to protect Apple's intellectual property when companies steal our ideas."​


I couldn't help but laugh at that irony.

Apple isn't out to piss us off but rather to claim they were the originator of everything.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Apple cares nothing about being the originator; they only want money. That's the bottom line.


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Android started development in like '03 and google bought em in '05. '05 is when steve jobs supposedly had a "REVOLUTIONARY" idea and supposedly began working on the iphone...........................
Passing right on by Apple With over 331million Android activations... Apple is stomping their feet and crying " not fair"


----------



## B3L13V3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't know how you guys/gals feel about this in the long run, but I'm seriously afraid that one day we won't see an android smartphone because of this stupid shit Apple is pulling.

I hate them with a passion since the iPod came out, everyone was like iPod this iPod that. I chose a Phillips go gear jukebox instead and loved it better than that stupid iPod.

When I first got my Droid Eris my first Google smartphone I felt it was superior to ios when I discovered root and cyanogenmod I was in love! I was already a Linux user because I felt it was a better OS than Windows. Then I started meeting these people that had iOS syndrome that would attack me because I used android that's when I really got pissed and serious, It turned to hatred toward anything Apple and anyone using Apple.

Now it seems its just getting worse back and forth between Apple fanboys and Google Elite..I feel like this is going to become violent between us and the isheep and I got my fist clenched and green blood in my veins I'm ready to knock some fucking heads off!

I'm interested in where it's going from here, what is the future of android? Why don't cellular companies butt in if this is also affecting their profits? Where is everyone that Apple has stole from and why won't they speak up? What can we do to stop this bullshit? Why isn't the Al Quaeda bombing Apple's headquarters? Why aren't these suicide bombers stepping into Apple stores?

Seriously feel like someone that feels like you and me and might be a little twisted in the head and has access to high profile things like files and weapons is gonna take a hit at an Apple subsidiary, then Apple will be like "oh shit..we fucked up" then this shit will stop when "shit" gets "real"....sorry drunk opinions...edit sarcasm really doesn't translate well on the internet and my word choosing might've been a little strong but...non inciting, was just aiming at a real vivid point of view..and now I'm high:huh:


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

woah^^^^
Can i be your friend? I would feel much safer as your friend


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Meh, Apple doesn't hold real patents on most mobile things as they were late to the game and this is just a small conflict. Full scale assult and the weakness of Apple's patents will show versus those that Google (through acquisitions like Motorola Wireless) and its partners have.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not going to be ridiculous and say that the iPod isn't one of the best MP3 players out there and the best I've owned, but I won't buy another one because of their business practices. If mine hadn't been stolen I'd still be using it, sorry bout it.

That being said, no one is going to bomb Apple, sorry. Its not that serious. The people who buy Apple products are stupid enough to buy an iPhone 4 then buy an iPhone 4s two months later just for siri. They won't care or even know about Apple's bullshit, because they have enough money to blow on Apple products to keep them occupied.

Rant over. Apple sucks, and will continue to sue when they feel threatened, but it will pass.


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

As soon as I heard this news, I ran out and bought an iPhone ... so I could through it against a wall!! And although I am out a few hundred bucks, oddly I feel better 

~~~ Feeding my JELLY BEAN addiction ~~~


----------



## 2funjags (Sep 17, 2011)

Info that came out from Google I/O this week was that android now has 1 million new activation's per day in the world. That is new activation's, not people who wipe there phones and start over. A phone only counts one time when first activated. How fricken awesome is that apple?


----------



## NickS VR4 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think Apple has a patent pending for "the latest and greatest smartphone" since the original iPhone. Looks like that is why they are suing, that patent has been violated many times now.

The GNex is nothing like the iPhone, just better.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow. I don't even know what to say!


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

This could just be the wake up call for Google to layeth the smacketh down. I'm sure they could pick Apple out of their high tree they sit on and just eat them up


----------



## doom82 (Jul 13, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-18656402


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

search first... (edit: please)

http://rootzwiki.com...exus-in-the-us/

Edit edit: & mod merged threads


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

brkshr said:


> search first... (edit: please)
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...exus-in-the-us/
> 
> Edit edit: & mod merged threads


those damn mods are always causing problems trololololol


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Samsung makes a lot of apples hardware.
> 
> Edit: or has made


Yup! http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/08/samsung-behind-25-of-iphone-4-parts/


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but every US circuit court sets their own precedents and to some degree rules on cases differently than another circuit would.


That's basically correct. Another circuit's decision isn't binding, but they do give some deference. At the same time, that's largely how many cases get to the Supreme Court - when there are conflicting decisions from the Circuits on the same point of law.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Halo said:


> It appears as Apple's sole purpose in life is to piss off Android owners.
> 
> More bad news for Samsung in its legal battle with Apple: A U.S. district judge has just granted Apple a preliminary injunction against Samsung's Galaxy Nexus phone.​
> That's the same device Google handed out to developers at its I/O conference just a few days ago. Apple had requested an injunction against the smartphone in February, alleging that it infringed on several of its patents. An injunction would keep it from being sold in stores.​
> ...


Can someone clarify how the Nexus looks ANYTHING like the iPhone and how Android's UI looks like iOS...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Can someone clarify how the Nexus looks ANYTHING like the iPhone and how Android's UI looks like iOS...


1) both are made partially of glass?

2) both happen to come in 2 colors (based on model)?

3) both contain parts made by samsung?

4) <insert your own vague conclusion probably being discussed as legit on mac-fanboy-forum.com>

Post wasn't meant to be sarcastic towards your reply, just being silly







.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

akellar said:


> It's always been that way. For whatever reason rootz has the cdma crowd while xda has the gsm.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is probably due to the sheer size of XDA, many more foreign, GSM-using folks. VZW is one carrier on pretty much one continent iirc.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

big_limits said:


> I loath Apple. What's weird... the reason I love android, Samsung phones, Google etc. Is the fact they as far from apple as possible...
> Apple... "yeah, we've got an app for that.."
> 
> Google.. yeah, we've got an operating system for that


HAHA- That's great!!!! Apple just feeling the pressure of steep competition, just before they get a final kick in the shorts to boot their products extinct once and for all.... Google will overcome!!! (If this violates the forum rules, I'm sorry (hehe) but it is the truth.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

The comments in this thread are def. some of the best reading I have seen in a forum for awhile... lol


----------



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous. It's almost to the point where I'm afraid to buy anything other than an iphone regardless of whether I want it or not just for fear that Apple will force Google to take out functionality or cease or even begin production of a phone.

The fact is regardless of my feelings towards Apple, I don't want an iphone. It isn't what I've come to expect from a phone, and it just doesn't cut it. If it means that I'll have to replace this phone with another Android device then I'm screwed. There are no other devices like the Galaxy Nexus because there are no other Nexus phones available.

EDIT: also, I went to buy the GSM car dock from the play store and it says it's unavailable. Coincidence or result?


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

JeremySoftBeard said:


> This is getting ridiculous. It's almost to the point where I'm afraid to buy anything other than an iphone regardless of whether I want it or not just for fear that Apple will force Google to take out functionality or cease or even begin production of a phone.
> 
> The fact is regardless of my feelings towards Apple, I don't want an iphone. It isn't what I've come to expect from a phone, and it just doesn't cut it. If it means that I'll have to replace this phone with another Android device then I'm screwed. There are no other devices like the Galaxy Nexus because there are no other Nexus phones available.
> 
> EDIT: also, I went to buy the GSM car dock from the play store and it says it's unavailable. Coincidence or result?


Got to be a coincidence. No way the 96 mil check cleared that fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jmart518 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep, apple sucks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The SGH-F700 is a mobile phone manufactured by Samsung. A Korean design patent for this black, rectangular, round-cornered phone was filed by Samsung in December 2006 prior to the release of image of the iPhone.[1]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGH-F700


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

JeremySoftBeard said:


> This is getting ridiculous. It's almost to the point where I'm afraid to buy anything other than an iphone regardless of whether I want it or not just for fear that Apple will force Google to take out functionality or cease or even begin production of a phone.
> 
> The fact is regardless of my feelings towards Apple, I don't want an iphone. It isn't what I've come to expect from a phone, and it just doesn't cut it. If it means that I'll have to replace this phone with another Android device then I'm screwed. There are no other devices like the Galaxy Nexus because there are no other Nexus phones available.
> 
> EDIT: also, I went to buy the GSM car dock from the play store and it says it's unavailable. Coincidence or result?


I bought a GSM from the play store on Friday after the announcement, I spoke with a rep who said they have plenty of stock.. for now..

Plus, the car dock is an accessory and unless the car dock has a slide to unlock, or search while typing feature built in, I think it's okay.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

sent from Ziggy, while calculating the next leap home


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I asked my uncle yesterday who is an iPhone user if he thought his phone looked at all similar to the nexus besides them both have a black front. He said yeah it looks exactly like. So that shows how far iPhone users asses are up their heads. I am a Mac user and I do own an iPad but I have an open mind. There iphone fanboys like BGR are so biased and android could clearly beat apple in every category and everyone could agree bug I swear BGR would say the iPhone is still superior. I think most people are iPhone users because it makes them look like they have status in their lives. Like they are so rich person or something. Sorry rant is over. Time to smash my iPad.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

People own iPhones for the same reason girls own 1000$ gucci purses and shit, Its not that the product is even anything worthwhile they just wanna pay a butt load of cash for a name and to look cool.

Edit: on a side note I think this is the first time I have read a post beginning to end with more than 5 pages haha.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> I asked my uncle yesterday who is an iPhone user if he thought his phone looked at all similar to the nexus besides them both have a black front. He said yeah it looks exactly like. So that shows how far iPhone users asses are up their heads. I am a Mac user and I do own an iPad but I have an open mind. There iphone fanboys like BGR are so biased and android could clearly beat apple in every category and everyone could agree bug I swear BGR would say the iPhone is still superior. I think most people are iPhone users because it makes them look like they have status in their lives. Like they are so rich person or something. Sorry rant is over. Time to smash my iPad.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


BGR is absolutely Apple fanboys. Apple could release the same phone over and over with a new number at the end each year and BGR would have a nerdgasm and say it's the best thing ever released and then all the iSheep would run and stand in line with their Starbucks and buy it release day.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> BGR is absolutely Apple fanboys. Apple could release the same phone over and over with a new number at the end each year and BGR would have a nerdgasm and say it's the best thing ever released and then all the iSheep would run and stand in line with their Starbucks and buy it release day.


Whoa, whoa, whoa.. Hate Apple all you want, but leave my Starbucks out of this! _>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I would totally get an iPhone if they just made a few changes. Make it open source, put a larger screen on it, and power it using android. IPhone 6 maybe?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## beachbumdeac (Jan 15, 2012)

The alleged patent violations are software based, not hardware based, so it has nothing to do with what the phones look like


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> The alleged patent violations are software based, not hardware based, so it has nothing to do with what the phones look like


Not for the Nexus, but it's one of the various things they have sued Samsung for or are still in the process of suing them for.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

beachbumdeac said:


> The alleged patent violations are software based, not hardware based, so it has nothing to do with what the phones look like


Right but I was just asking him in general and he said the galaxy nexus looks like the iPhone. I know that isn't the issue in court but for other Sammy devices it is a concern of Apple. Regardless he's a fanboy. You should have seen his face when I told him I was selling my iPad 3 that I got 2 months ago cause I got a N7. Dude nearly had a heart attack.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JeremySoftBeard (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, it looks like my fears have come true. Google is releasing an OTA update that will remove the integrated search feature in order to circumvent the injunction.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

JeremySoftBeard said:


> Well, it looks like my fears have come true. Google is releasing an OTA update that will remove the integrated search feature in order to circumvent the injunction.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Apple:









Me and every other Android users response:









EDIT: And guess who's planning on NOT taking the OTA?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks like Google released a statement saying they will begin selling them again next week, most likely shipping with jelly bean which means new box casing for the phone (there goes one patent). Since it will have Google Now instead of the normal search that Google means no more lawsuit since Google now is a part of Google search which could be argued that because of that it isn't infringing on any patents since it is already been part of the biggest SEARCH company (possibly another patent). But also remember due to the patent system not being the best thing originally Apple may be forced to license this to Google and intern the the rest of Android ecosystem (something like FRAND not quite sure). Let's not give up hope yet, the one thing is that the patent system needs serious reform or at least on the software side of things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RW-1 (Jun 30, 2012)

Damn the [expletive] Koh, this should have been tossed out like Judge Posner did with Crapple v Moto.

More and more we need a review or COMPLETE REMOVAL of software patents in the US, period. That would solve everyone's issue.

Others too small to fight trolls could continue to make innovative strides, and Crapple would be forced to actually make something new.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

RW-1 said:


> More and more we need a review or COMPLETE REMOVAL of software patents in the US, period. That would sove everyone's issue.


This nice but then everyone would run wild patents are a good thing but like looks should not be patentable they wait it is done at its bade should. Software patents need yo be more descriptive more detailed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

A federal appeals court has temporarily put on hold a lower court's order banning sales of the Samsung Galaxy Nexus.

http://allthingsd.com/20120706/breaking-federal-court-grants-temporary-reprieve-on-galaxy-nexus-ban/


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

At least for now... Samsung won the appeal to stay the preliminary injunction pending further arguments from Fapple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

